# help me find a digital photo frame



## quirkyspider (Nov 16, 2008)

This is driving me crazy... I'm trying to find a frame that will play animated gifs. I created a couple of pieces of 'art' by inserting animated gifs into classic photos, and this would be the perfect display option.
so far I've only found a few online that support gif format. Only 1 of these (hitachi) was in the uk, where I am, so I took along my usb stick and tried it. the image showed up, but was not animated, and also seemed to 'crash' the frame, as the other normal jpegs in the folder would not show up!
the 2 in the USA that I found were digital foci and digital spectrum... both say they support gifs, but say nothing about animation. :4-dontkno 
can anyone help?


----------



## kayb (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think you will find a digital photo frame which supports animation. Most donot support GIF due to software patent.


----------

